# Dried venison



## klutzyspuds (Mar 26, 2017)

With the family all being relatively successful during this past falls deer hunting season, I was given the task of making some of the goodies that we have been having made by local processors.

Using Bearcarver's step-by-step process, I started a batch of venison roasts to make dried venison, or more popularly known as venison dried beef.  On day one I carefully measured out the correct amounts of the tender quick and brown sugar.  I used 1 half ounce of each per pound of meat, and carefully added the proper amounts to zipper bags with the weighed meat.

These pieces of venison range between 1 3/4 inches to 2 1/2 inches thick.  This would suggest that no more than 7 days in the cure would be long enough for proper cure, but I elected to go 11 days.

That brings me to this weekend.  I took each piece out of the cure, rinsed it, dried it off, added a layer of black pepper, onion powder, and garlic powder.  After a rest in the fridge over night, today is smoke day.  

Meat in zipper bags cured for 11 days.












IMG_0098.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 26, 2017






Meat rinsed and ready for a coating of pepper, garlic and onion.












IMG_0101.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 26, 2017






A full smoker, started in the all day process of drying.












IMG_0103.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 26, 2017






Stay tuned.  More updates to come as the cook continues.


----------



## crazymoon (Mar 30, 2017)

KS, I just saw this post ,how did your venison turn out ?


----------



## klutzyspuds (Mar 30, 2017)

CM, this stuff is awesome.  Sorry it's taken me so long to update, but crazy busy schedule and finally got it sliced late last night.

Out of the smoker and in the fridge for a couple days












IMG_0111.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 30, 2017






Sliced up and ready for packaging.












IMG_0107.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 30, 2017


















IMG_0108.JPG



__ klutzyspuds
__ Mar 30, 2017







One word of warning. Don't share with friends or it will be gone and they will all want more.

Mark


----------



## gnatboy911 (Mar 30, 2017)

Looks great!


----------



## tallbm (Mar 30, 2017)

Man that looks fantastic!

I'm curious.  What happens to the silver skin during the cooking process?   I'm wondering if it shrinks up or gets tough or what happens.

I ask because according to Bear's step by step he doesn't go anywhere near an IT of 190F+ which is generally the temp that collagen begins breaking down turning that tissue into tender juicy goodness.

I just so happen clean all of that silver skin off when I grind those roasts for my venison sausage and for grilling as steaks.  It does nothing good for that type of meat preparation and eating.   Hell I clean it all off anyhow, but I know I can get away with leaving the less heavy stuff on if the roasts are going to be cooked low and slow in a crock pot, oven, or in the pressure cooker.

Thanks, and man I wish I had some of that for lunch today : )


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 3, 2017)

I pulled a couple deer roasts from the freezer over the weekend and started dry brining them....all these posts about dried beef/venison inspired me!  I've never had it...but I can't imagine its going to be bad!  Planning on following Bear's smoking temp suggestions.


----------



## crazymoon (Apr 6, 2017)

KS, Nice job on the vennie, looks excellent !


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 6, 2017)

Thanks, CM.  Sure is tasty stuff.  Whether its Bear's recipe or he just perfected it, he sure has made it easy to make some good cured products.

Oh, and thanks for the point.

Mark


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 10, 2017)

TallBM said:


> Man that looks fantastic!
> 
> I'm curious.  What happens to the silver skin during the cooking process?  I'm wondering if it shrinks up or gets tough or what happens.
> 
> ...



Tall, sorry for the delay in responding.  Somehow this one I overlooked.  

As for the silver skin, yes it is best to clean as much as possible, but in this recipe it is best to keep the muscles as intact as possible to have larger pieces.  This doesn't allow for getting the stuff between the muscle groups.  I find that most of that slices fine, but anything that is exposed dries and does get tough.  Sometimes that can be pealed off after smoking, sometimes my slicer doesn't like it and eliminates it for me.

That's the long answer, short answer is clean it as best you can, the rest you never see as you chow your way through this awesome stuff.

Mark


----------



## tallbm (Apr 10, 2017)

klutzyspuds said:


> Tall, sorry for the delay in responding. Somehow this one I overlooked.
> 
> As for the silver skin, yes it is best to clean as much as possible, but in this recipe it is best to keep the muscles as intact as possible to have larger pieces. This doesn't allow for getting the stuff between the muscle groups. I find that most of that slices fine, but anything that is exposed dries and does get tough. Sometimes that can be pealed off after smoking, sometimes my slicer doesn't like it and eliminates it for me.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply!

I know that particular roast/cut has a lot of silver skin deep in there.  I clean as best as I can and grind it.  I keep top and bottom round for my roasts to roast or to turn into venison fajitas!

I'm glad to hear that the silver skin isn't much of an issue and I totally get how it is needed to hold the whole piece together.


----------



## disco (Apr 12, 2017)

Very nice!

Disco


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2017)

klutzyspuds said:


> Thanks, CM.  Sure is tasty stuff.  Whether its Bear's recipe or he just perfected it, he sure has made it easy to make some good cured products.
> 
> Oh, and thanks for the point.
> 
> Mark


Just found this---Looks Great Mark !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Glad you like it !! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My VDB Recipe is basically the same as I do for Bacon, CB, BBB, and anything else I cure with TQ.

This Venison Dried Beef takes a few days longer to cure, like you did 11 days, because it's solid meat--No Fat. I thought I raised them all in my Step by Steps, but you must have found a short one.

And Yes, all I do is remove the Silver Skin from the outside, and I never even notice the little bit in between layers when eating it.

Bear


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 12, 2017)

Disco said:


> Very nice!
> 
> Disco



Thanks Disco.


----------



## klutzyspuds (Apr 12, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> Just found this---Looks Great Mark !!:drool
> 
> Glad you like it !! Thumbs Up
> 
> ...



Thanks, Bear.  Only made one mistake--shared this stuff with family and friends.  Now they all want some, and my supply keeps disappearing.  My cousin who hunts here in WI with me, but lives in Columbus, GA even went so far as to buy his own smoker just so he could make it.  I walked him through it with direction to your step by step.  Perfect first try just Monday.  He says it's all gone already.

Mark


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 12, 2017)

klutzyspuds said:


> Thanks, Bear. Only made one mistake--shared this stuff with family and friends. Now they all want some, and my supply keeps disappearing. My cousin who hunts here in WI with me, but lives in Columbus, GA even went so far as to buy his own smoker just so he could make it. I walked him through it with direction to your step by step. Perfect first try just Monday. He says it's all gone already.
> 
> Mark


LOL---I should have mentioned that in my Step by Step---It goes fast if you share it among friends & family.

I've been eating Venison Dried Beef since I was in First Grade. My Dad got a deer every year when I was a Kid. Then my brother & I each got one most years, until we came home from Vietnam. Then my Brother quit hunting, and I quit shortly after my Son was OK to hunt on his own. I just didn't have the heart any more, but my Son gets at least one per year.

Then when my Brother got married, his wife's Sister was married to a classmate of mine, and he was the 3rd generation Owner of "Knauss' Dried Beef", the biggest Dried Beef Processor in the US.

My brother was always getting a lot of free Dried Beef as gifts from Knauss', and he always shared with his Dried Beef loving Brother.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





My Dried Beef is actually better tasting than theirs, but I think it's because of all the rules they have to follow for longevity of the product.

I just flat out have loved Dried Beef & Venison Dried Beef for over 60 years.

Bear


----------



## gnatboy911 (Apr 12, 2017)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL---I should have mentioned that in my Step by Step---It goes fast if you share it among friends & family.
> 
> I've been eating Venison Dried Beef since I was in First Grade. My Dad got a deer every year when I was a Kid. Then my brother & I each got one most years, until we came home from Vietnam. Then my Brother quit hunting, and I quit shortly after my Son was OK to hunt on his own. I just didn't have the heart any more, but my Son gets at least one per year.
> Then when my Brother got married, his wife's Sister was married to a classmate of mine, and he was the 3rd generation Owner of "Knauss' Dried Beef", the biggest Dried Beef Processor in the US.
> ...



Great story and history Bear, thanks for sharing. My first batch of venison dried beef is curing now. I can't wait to get it smoked so I can try it.


----------



## hawkce541 (Apr 13, 2017)

I cured a whole venison ham and smoked it about the same as a regular pork ham and the only way you could tell the difference was the texture.  It tasted just like ham.  Wife and kids never noticed until it was gone and I told them it was venison.( I have a daughter that is an extremely picky eater.)

Hawk


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 13, 2017)

gnatboy911 said:


> Great story and history Bear, thanks for sharing. My first batch of venison dried beef is curing now. I can't wait to get it smoked so I can try it.


Never had Dried Beef?----You are in for a Treat !!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Keep us posted,

Bear


----------



## Rumbbq (Nov 29, 2017)

Where do I find the process to do this.  TIA


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 30, 2017)

Rumbbq said:


> Where do I find the process to do this.  TIA



Here's a few Step by Steps:
*Smoked Venison Dried Beef 
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef 
Venison Backstrap Dried Beef #2*
*
Bear*


----------



## doubles shooter (Dec 1, 2017)

I just put 12# of venison round roast in the cure last night. Bearcarver's recipe is hard to beat. Love those sammies and creamed dried beef on toast. You'll never but that overpriced stuff from the store again.


----------

